# 2010 Oredigger Classic: April 3-4



## churley (Mar 23, 2010)

Lookout Mountain TT on Saturday morning. 4.5 miles, 1400 feet, try to beat the Tom Danielson's record of 16:04. $300 if you do!

The action will heat up on Sunday the 4th with the Oredigger Classic Crit. New course this year. Collegiate categories in the morning, USAC in the afternoon.

More info can be found at: www.csmcycling.com

Online registration at: http://www.active.com/cycling/golden-co/oredigger-classic-2010

All proceeds go back to supporting the CSM Cycling team's goals of having fun, racing bikes, and winning some national titles.


----------

